# Brake Calipers!!



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi All

Does anyone know of any one out there that sprays brake calipers, I dont mean badly like I would..... but a pro?:thumb:

Im just fed up of rusty BMW brakes!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You sure you don't want to tackle it yourself, mate?

It's all in the prep and careful masking up really. Time spent here will pay dividends with the finished job and the actual painting part is the easiest bit really.

Have a go, you'll have a much greater satisfaction with doing it yourself, not to mention saving a few quid.

Sorry I can't recommend a pro for doing it though, but someone will be able to :thumb:


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

i done mine myself mate took a full day but i left the car on stands to dry
only cost £10 for a tin of hammeright (wrong spelling i think) some wet and dry and some brake and clutch cleaner works wonders (free from work)
but if you lower it to the ground remember to put something on the bottom of your rims otherwise youll have paint drops


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought about it main problem being my drive is not level..... I have been told using hamerite is the prefered paint so your right I should give it a go, now that the weathers getting better.
many thanks


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yeah Hammerite is the stuff to use. Get it from Halfords in a fair few different colours for about £6 i think.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hammerite has been used by many people on here, including me, and although it's probably not specifically meant for this purpose, it does the job just fine. I did my Puma's in gloss black smooth a year ago and they still look exactly the same, not gone dull or burnt off at all.

You can get kits of specific caliper paint that comes with the cleaning fluid, brushes, bits or abrasive paper etc. but they can often be quite expensive. If I were doing another set now, I'd still go with the Hammerite.


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

theshrew said:


> Yeah Hammerite is the stuff to use. Get it from Halfords in a fair few different colours for about £6 i think.


Thanks.... no primer needed then just good prep...... how many coats?


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

depends on the shine you want im guessing its for your m3 y/n they have 6 pots dont they?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Power coating is the way to go. I had a local finishers powder coat mine for £25 and they look superb and last well.

From this...










To this


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I did 2 coats with mine, but with hammerite you have to get the 2nd one on within a certain period (I forget exactly how long - an hour or two I think), otherwise you have to wait 24 hours before you can do it. Well, that's what it says on the tins anyway from memory.


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

very nice neil
hope that box isnt being used as a jack lol


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep! for the M3 but to be honest why didnt BMW paint them in the first place? You would of thought with a car like that they would have streched to a dab of paint!
Do not really need a "ting" shine just want to get rid of the rust.


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Power coating is the way to go. I had a local finishers powder coat mine for £25 and they look superb and last well.
> 
> I take it you had to remove them though? I use the car daily but the powder coat looks the mutts:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.biggred.co.uk/

These guys are amazing.

Had all four of mine done on my cosworth.

They totally strip them down new everything apart from the castings.

and you can choose your coating too.

I went for the Nasa paint and its still doing a good job.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have heard of http://www.biggred.co.uk/ before many thanks


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Before










After










Expensive, but a great service sorry i havent got better pics.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

check out Adam's post the other day on his new Civic and his work on the hubs and calipers :thumb:

here

something I plan to do myself a little later in the year


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> check out Adam's post the other day on his new Civic and his work on the hubs and calipers :thumb:
> 
> here
> 
> something I plan to do myself a little later in the year


Good work, very simular methord to mine. :thumb:

I take the disc off and clean them down with an angle grinder with a wire wheel attachment.:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

My Methord.....................

Disc off

Grinder with a wire wheel attachment clean the disc up.

Quick wipe down with Panel Wipe.

Mask up and cut off excess with sharpe blade.(mask all the top suface of the disc up, dont worry about underneath as you can spray from the top and you wont get paint on the bottom.)









and Spray hub and out edge.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_158811_langId_-1_categoryId_165495

Job done.

:thumb:


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ian Godspeed of Godspeed Brakes does a recon service.
New pistons and seals if required (might be extra for this). 
Any colour you want, £50 / caliper.
Craig.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

DAVEE46M3 said:


> Neil_S said:
> 
> 
> > Power coating is the way to go. I had a local finishers powder coat mine for £25 and they look superb and last well.
> ...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

is it safe to simply soak everything in wheel cleaner (calipers as well) as the first part of the cleaning? Then soak with brake cleaner before keying?

thanks guys


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Damon,

I've sprayed brake cleaner liberally over my calipers when I used to paint them.

It evaporates very freely, so never had an issue doing this.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Damon,
> 
> I've sprayed brake cleaner liberally over my calipers when I used to paint them.
> 
> It evaporates very freely, so never had an issue doing this.


as soon as you get the wheel off, or after an initial clean? My calipers are pretty bad on the front....was tempted to steam them first but a little nervous about cleaner getting where I dont want it....


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

brake and clutch cleaner evaporates very fast


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Is what I tended to do was get a dust mask, protective glasses and give the calipers a going over with a wire brush on a drill, this would get most of the rust off.

I would then follow up with a brake cleaner and then make sure the surface is totally clean and then follow up with some hammerite, a couple of layers.

This works well.


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

what colour are they being done in?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Is what I tended to do was get a dust mask, protective glasses and give the calipers a going over with a wire brush on a drill, this would get most of the rust off.
> 
> I would then follow up with a brake cleaner and then make sure the surface is totally clean and then follow up with some hammerite, a couple of layers.
> 
> This works well.


I recommend something like this on the Wire wheel front, can be fitted to your rotory or a grinder standard M14 fittment thread.

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....D=16&subCatID=&FrostCat=Cleaning&FrostSubcat=

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks great James, but I'm a tight ****, around £3 in Wilkos and they do two wire brushes for a drill, perfect for the job :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

right - of to Halfrauds to get some stuff. Really fancy getting a wheel done tomorrow now 

Nothing like striking while the iron is hot :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

matt or gloss black for calipers?

thinking matt but a bit of gloss might look good


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

i think buying expensive drill pieces is a waste of money snap on does a set of 3 grinder bits for £20 whats the point just buy cheap ones


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

depends on if you want them to stand out or not


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> That looks great James, but I'm a tight ****, around £3 in Wilkos and they do two wire brushes for a drill, perfect for the job :thumb:


Thats cool, iv tryed the cheap stuff in the past and once you buy good bits you never go bad.

OH...........................

One thing to point out, USE SOME GOOGELS/ EYE PROTECTION, those little wires fly out at an alarming rate and are like little darts and stick straight in your skin/ so imagine what they would do to your eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

james_RScos said:


> One thing to point out, USE SOME GOOGELS/ EYE PROTECTION, those little wires fly out at an alarming rate and are like little darts and stick straight in your skin/ so imagine what they would do to your eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb::buffer:


Absolutely and a face mask, this is a must


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

gingerstig said:


> i think buying expensive drill pieces is a waste of money snap on does a set of 3 grinder bits for £20 whats the point just buy cheap ones


Thats fine mate, when i restored my Cosworth last winter and resto'ed the underside i just found the more expence bits better, Bigger, better build quality of the bit, and the metal used for the wire was thicker all lasted longer and made a better job of the finished product, IMO!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

the old sand paper in a split pin trick works great in bolt holes lol
the snap on ones are good quality yes as i brought some first and was impressed
you can now get them as a 3/8 socket for impact guns but there too fast to do any good


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

right - quick walk the of the dog to Focus and I have the Hammerite smooth silver spray for the hubs, smooth black for the calipers and a new face mask. Quick trip later to Halfords for the brake cleaner and wire brush attachment and I'm set for tomorrow if it doesnt snow :lol:

thanks for the tips lads :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Now your starting something Damon

I actually blame Neil_S

All silver for me I think


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

mine are black with white stickers
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll36/ginge206/DSC00121.jpg?t=1236350411
i think they look subtle


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> right - quick walk the of the dog to Focus and I have the Hammerite smooth silver spray for the hubs, smooth black for the calipers *and a new face mask*. Quick trip later to Halfords for the brake cleaner and wire brush attachment and I'm set for tomorrow if it doesnt snow :lol:
> 
> thanks for the tips lads :thumb:


It's not one of those from 'Scream' is it, Damon? :lol: :lol: If so, it'll come in handy for Halloween I suppose so try not to get too much overspray on it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Now your starting something Damon
> 
> I actually blame Neil_S
> 
> All silver for me I think


hope I have done the right thing with black - thought the contrast would look good, like it does on Adam's Civic 



Pit Viper said:


> It's not one of those from 'Scream' is it, Damon? :lol: :lol: If so, it'll come in handy for Halloween I suppose so try not to get too much overspray on it


LESS scary with the mask ON they say :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> hope I have done the right thing with black - thought the contrast would look good, like it does on Adam's Civic


You could always try it out on the scrap panels Tracy is running around in at the moment first


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You could always try it out on the scrap panels Tracy is running around in at the moment first


:lol:

do you think they'd mind 1 black one? The hubs are starting to rust already anyway, after 150 miles 

was going to wetsand all the dreadful OP off for them anyway


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Epoch said:


> You could always try it out on the scrap panels Tracy is running around in at the moment first


That Scrap panel you are talking about Jon. I coming in very handy. :thumb:
I know Damon is enjoying playing with it. :lol:


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

when you do the brakes might as well do the arches as well


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gingerstig said:


> when you do the brakes might as well do the arches as well


got some red Hammerite smooth for those


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

gingerstig said:


> what colour are they being done in?


Silver to match the car ... could not do with red!:car:


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

what about black for the stealth look?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> hope I have done the right thing with black - thought the contrast would look good, like it does on Adam's Civic


Cheers mate, looks like I've spurred you on a bit. Just take you're time and I'm sure the finish will be great.

You can also get the wheels spotless while you're waiting for everything to dry :thumb:

Let's see the pics when you're done


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

I painted my M3 brakes with black hammerite and then carefully painted the little M logo on the caliper with BMW Motorsport colours just like the badge on the bootlid, looks quite good thru the alloys.

Got myself some bright red Brembos now though.


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

brembos all the way!!!!
any pics of your old brakes bluebro?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Cheers mate, looks like I've spurred you on a bit. Just take you're time and I'm sure the finish will be great.
> 
> You can also get the wheels spotless while you're waiting for everything to dry :thumb:
> 
> Let's see the pics when you're done


cheers matey - have all the stuff now so all set for tomorrow if it doesnt rain. May end up doing 1 or 2 at a time, as I dont have a lot of time before going away all next week again 

The hubs on the Saab are rather big so I decided to paint them as well, as they are just showing the beginning of a little corrosion around the edges, and so for a bit of cleaning and painting I think its worth the extra time.

You dont want decals on yours then  Do you think these would suit the Saab, on black calipers and possibly grey writing? Might be a bit much - what do you think?


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

gingerstig said:


> brembos all the way!!!!
> any pics of your old brakes bluebro?


Not the best of pics, taken with my phone.


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

i like them bluebro look mint


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do it yourself paint them with 'japlac' you can get it from B & Q good stuff. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> cheers matey - have all the stuff now so all set for tomorrow if it doesnt rain. May end up doing 1 or 2 at a time, as I dont have a lot of time before going away all next week again
> 
> The hubs on the Saab are rather big so I decided to paint them as well, as they are just showing the beginning of a little corrosion around the edges, and so for a bit of cleaning and painting I think its worth the extra time.
> 
> You dont want decals on yours then  Do you think these would suit the Saab, on black calipers and possibly grey writing? Might be a bit much - what do you think?


I think the colour would be ok, but personally I don't like them , you only have logos on them if they are Brembo or AP's


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Power coating is the way to go. I had a local finishers powder coat mine for £25 and they look superb and last well.
> 
> From this...
> 
> ...


where did you go? i am near southampton and want to get ours powdercoated, thanks, Daniel


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> I think the colour would be ok, but personally I don't like them , you only have logos on them if they are Brembo or AP's


my thinking as well - doing black, then will see what they look like. Decals might be a little much


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

hallett said:


> where did you go? i am near southampton and want to get ours powdercoated, thanks, Daniel


Daniel, Trestan Finishers in Southampton, highly recommended :thumb:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=1&gl=uk&view=text&latlng=9422811028886487059


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

thanks mate, i take it, it was £25 a caliper?

Daniel


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well, 75% of the way through 1 corner now  Just need to wait for the 1st coat of Hammerite on the caliper to finish drying :thumb:

Takes some time and effort but hugely rewarding


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking good so far, Damon :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Daniel, Trestan Finishers in Southampton, highly recommended :thumb:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=1&gl=uk&view=text&latlng=9422811028886487059


thanks for the recomendation, went to see him on saturday, £10 to have our brembo 4 pots powdercoated yellow, brembo sticker put back on and the laquered over :doublesho very happy,

Daniel


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a thoroughly decent price.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> well, 75% of the way through 1 corner now  Just need to wait for the 1st coat of Hammerite on the caliper to finish drying :thumb:
> 
> Takes some time and effort but hugely rewarding


Did you manage to get the whole job done?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Did you manage to get the whole job done?


only one wheel..... :tumbleweed:

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107804


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

hallett said:


> thanks for the recomendation, went to see him on saturday, £10 to have our brembo 4 pots powdercoated yellow, brembo sticker put back on and the laquered over :doublesho very happy,
> 
> Daniel


And the finish is top notch too, really good company. I am sure you will be pleased.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> well, 75% of the way through 1 corner now  Just need to wait for the 1st coat of Hammerite on the caliper to finish drying :thumb:
> 
> Takes some time and effort but hugely rewarding


Oooh that looks great.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Did you manage to get the whole job done?














Nickos said:


> only one wheel..... :tumbleweed:
> 
> http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107804


these things are not to be rushed  need something to do the rest of the spring :lol:



Neil_S said:


> Oooh that looks great.


thanks Neil - appreciate the inspiration and tips. I'm pleased with it and wil get the others sorted next week if the weather holds....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just been looking at the thread in the Showroom - great work there, looks _so_ much better now :thumbI went for the gloss black on the Puma as well :thumb.

Bet you were a bit worried after that first coat though, eh?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> these things are not to be rushed  need something to do the rest of the spring :lol:


Your getting more stick for your one painted hub that the bird off Cebeebies

Question now is can you get the rest as good as this one?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is painting the calipers an easy job? I wouldn't mind painting mine to match the car at some point! Would be a bugger to keep them clean though! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Is painting the calipers an easy job? I wouldn't mind painting mine to match the car at some point! Would be a bugger to keep them clean though! :lol:


I am having my wheels powder coated in black next month and i want to do the calipers red so i too wouldn't mind doing it myself.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

They came up really well - I would love to do this to my old jalopy, its just getting the time to do it...!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Get them powder coated, you'll get a perfect finish.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Here you go - before and after - two-tone silver and metallic blue :



















Humbrol enamel modelling paint - lasts for years.

HTH


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Showshine said:


> I am having my wheels powder coated in black next month and i want to do the calipers red so i too wouldn't mind doing it myself.


If you want red calipers, get them powder coated. Red hammerite fades to a pinkish colour after as little as a year.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DAVEE46M3 said:


> Yep! for the M3 but to be honest why didnt BMW paint them in the first place? You would of thought with a car like that they would have streched to a dab of paint!
> Do not really need a "ting" shine just want to get rid of the rust.


Actually, you'd have thought why couldn't they have put some decent brakes on?

They were garbage imho, one of a few things which really let the m3 down.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I did the callipers on both My XF and Toyota Rav4.. Trouble with powder coating is that You have to remove them from the car and completely strip them of all the seals ect......
I used Hammerite smooth silver on the callipers and Smooth black on the hubs and unswept areas of the discs ...

Rav

























Jag


----------

